# Baby Meds



## RedGinger (Nov 12, 2008)

Does anyone have the names of some of the popular baby medicines?  Thanks.  I know Dr. Hobson's, Dr. Kopp's, Mrs. Winslow's.  I'm just looking for some more info.


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 12, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> Here's a few...
> Gofrey's Cordial
> ...


 Let me see, first you give them "Infant Quietness" to silence them.  Then you give them the "infant preservative" to prepare the body for burial.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 12, 2008)

GAUVIN'S SYRUP FOR BABIES
 GEORGE'S CARMINATIVE DROPS FOR BABIES
 GRANDMA'S SECRET FOR BABIES PRESTO PHARMACAL CO. READING PA.
 DR. MILLER'S ANODYNE FOR BABIES 10c.
 PECKHAM'S CROUP REMEDY THE CHILDREN'S COUGH CURE
 SMITH'S SYRUP FOR CHILDREN ERIE PA
 SWAIM'S VERMIFUGE CHILLS AND FEVER REMOVAL OF WORMS CHOLERA MORBUSâ€¦Childrens tonic
 DR TRUES ELIXIR ESTABLISHED 1851 Dr J F True & â€¦AUBURN, ME best family medicine  keeps children well
 MRS WHITCOMBs SYRUP FOR CHILDREN GRAFTON MEDICINE Co St LOUIS Mo
 BUMSTEADS WORM SYRUP ONE BOTTLE HAS KILLED 100 WORMS CHILDREN CRY FOR MORE
 CHILDREN'S COMFORT CHARLES GIGAULT GEO. E. FAIRBANKS WORCESTER MASS. SOLE PROPRIETOR
 CRYENE FOR CROSS CHILDREN
 etc etc...

 There is a whole crapload of them, I wont try to list them all.


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the extensive lists Lobey and Gunth.  That's an awesome bottle Lobey.  Do you have that one?  I remember my Mom saying her Mother used to give her Paregoric as a kid sometimes for her stomach.  Cryene for Cross Children sounds like a pretty bad one!!  I'm interested in collecting more of these meds.  I just got a Dr. James Soothing Cordial from the Pittsburgh show, which JoeTheCrow picked up for me.  Anyone have a Dr. Kopp's sample bottle?  Lobey, I know you've tried to help me find one.  Thanks.


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey Gunther I know you said you were not going to list them all but I'm surprised you left out Dr. Fahrney's[]


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 12, 2008)

http://www.hagley.org/library/exhibits/patentmed/items/mrswinslows.html

 Here is an interesting site with old ads, etc.  I haven't looked through it yet, but found it while looking up the Dr James Soothing Cordial.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 12, 2008)

> Hey Gunther I know you said you were not going to list them all but I'm surprised you left out Dr. Fahrney's


 
 it was so obvious i couldnt bring myself to list it[]
 Actually, if you need one for your collection RG I probably have a few laying around gathering dust. 

http://www.mattsoldhouse.com/MC/bottles/Frederick/fahrneybaby.jpg


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 12, 2008)

How generous of you, Gunth!  That would be awesome.  Thank you!  If you would like to do a trade, let me know what you are interested in.  We have all sorts of stuff laying around here too.


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 12, 2008)

Beautiful layout, Lobes.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 12, 2008)

they arent worth much. Not really even good for trading[].
 send me you address to my email shown below and i will send you one. 
 I am  looking for one with a complete label if anyone sees one.


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 12, 2008)

Okay, thanks a lot.  Do you mean a Dr. Fahrney's with a label?


----------



## phil44 (Nov 12, 2008)

PD Fahrney had one too!!!


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 12, 2008)

> Do you mean a Dr. Fahrney's with a label?


 
 Yes, I have one with a partial label but am looking for a whole one.

 Phil, what was PD Fahrney's medicine for babes? Not sure I have heard of it.


----------



## theladebug (Nov 12, 2008)

These are interesting.  I'm interested in collecting these bottles, well really any bottles from the medicines which contained opiates, morphine, or heroin, etc.

 Perhaps, its morbid, but its interesting stuff.  I like the poison bottles too


----------



## phil44 (Nov 13, 2008)

You're supposed to know this! I guess it could be for releving something else but 
 I always thought it was for teething 




 Victor Remedies 
 Infant Relief


----------



## CazDigger (Nov 13, 2008)

I got a Dr Evans Teething Syrup, open pontiled for my wife when our 1st of 4 girls was born.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 13, 2008)

> Victor Remedies
> Infant Relief


 
 Doh!! thats what happens when you get old, the brain wanders.


----------



## glass man (Nov 13, 2008)

WAS "DR. McLEANES AMERICAN WORM SPECIFIC"for the babies? I know it wasn't for babies ,but my MOM and DAD said if they even acted sick as kids ,they were given 'CASTOR OIL" WONDER IF THAT IS WHY THERE ARE SO MANY FLECTHERS AND PITCHERS [CASTOR OIL]BOTTLES IN 1900-1920s DUMPS?


----------



## phil44 (Nov 13, 2008)

Yea buddy sometimes the ol noggin dont work the way it used to.....

 This is an interesting  cell, I bet there's close to 1000 differen't....


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 13, 2008)

You figure , who gets sick?  Kids and old folks. You had to sell to where the market was.


----------



## phil44 (Nov 13, 2008)

Various Co.'s also marketed stuff that claimed to be Brain Food. If you ever run accross an un opened bottle of that stuff send it my way I'd like to see if it works!


----------



## Stardust (Nov 13, 2008)

this was an interetsting post.... loved it all everyone...now i want some baby meds bottles... you just perked me up my interest...


----------



## Stardust (Nov 13, 2008)

> You figure , who gets sick?  Kids and old folks. You had to sell to where the market was.


 
 Back then you were old if you were 30.
 Only the well to do, lucky ones made it to the elder years. 
 I may be wrong, but I used to do a lot of photography in cemeteries and the majority of people died young. Babies, children, young men and woman. Looked like the more expensive grave stone lots and the bigger their grave stones were and more detailed there were, they lived longer. I came to the conclusion that they had more money and took better care of themselves..... 

 Just my observations... I always felt sad reading the stones and wondering about the people and their short time here on earth...


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 13, 2008)

I think a lot of it was people who had money , could afford better food , and lived longer... plus they didnt work in coal mines[]


----------



## Stardust (Nov 13, 2008)

I was just going to google search that info.....
 thanks I sure thats the reason....but never really knew. []
 nutrition does play a big part in one's health....


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 16, 2008)

I would like to thank Gunther for the awesome bottle I got in the mail today!  I'll post some pictures soon.  I only have a few bottles of this type, so it was very exciting to find such a beauty in my mailbox from such a kind fellow forum member.  Hope to get some good pics of it tomorrow!


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey All great post
 I dug two new kids ones
 First up a Dr. Woods Soothing Syrup S.C. Wood & Son  Trenton N.J.
 crude embossing tooled top clear.  I'll dig it up for a a pic
 The other ones a Georges Carmative Drops for Babies
 sunken panel Nice embossing
 I'll get pics


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 16, 2008)

pics of the bottles


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 16, 2008)

the Woods is dirty still really kool and the top


----------

